# Check out these babies and the set-up!!



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry this is in German, but it is a worthwhile look. Some really nice shrimp, and cool set up for multi tanks. 



 I hope I did this right??!! if not go to youtube, search for : Ein Setup fur die Aufzucht von Taiwan Bees 
They also show some shrimp enjoying a nice piece of Nettle leaf.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah Ive watched that one before. I actually have a contact for those oxydizers for the tanks, just haven't done anything about bringing them in yet. Will see about getting them soon.


----------

